# Critter Post



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

I had a friend of mine build me a really cool pedestal out of an old burned down cedar tree. It has 3 branches so I put 3 different critters on it. One on each branch. It turned out really cool. I tried to post up a picture but apparently I have to post at least 5 times before that can happen... 

NvrEnuf


----------



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

So......


----------



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

let


----------



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

me just


----------



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

burn


----------



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

a few up real quick.....


----------



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok lets see if it will work now.



















NvrEnuf


----------



## NvrEnuf (Aug 27, 2010)

With the limited space I had available it sure worked out well. What do you guys think?

NvrEnuf


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)

That looks pretty good. Good use of the space that you had


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

love it!!!


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Neat idea and could see how other could use it as their top three bucks they ever shot.


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats awsome!!!


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks really cool!!!!!!!!
What was used to seal the wood?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Great looking mounts and an interesting use of limited room:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks awesome man i like it alot


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

i like that a lot. i am running out of room and that would free up a lot of space. if i get a mountable whitetail this year i think i am going to look into that. nice goat and mulie too. how tall is that antelope?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

bad ass!


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Sweet, I love it


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

eFFIN aWESOME!


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Very Creative...nice!


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not trying to be critical...but IMO clustering them as you did, doesn't allow each mount to be as spectacular in its own right. I think three together is distracting. As I look at each mount, I see they are really well done. I'd showcase each separately, but that's just me.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Yes camotoe you are right that each mount should be alone to show it's features. But I think you missed where he said he only has limited space to display them and this was an easy way to do more with the space he has. I have seen allot of different displays here that make me want to change the way mine are displayed do to limited area.


----------



## Deer Hunting Do (Sep 3, 2010)

Very impressive! I like it a lot. Good use of your space as well!


----------



## Axis-slinger (Jan 7, 2010)

what kind of pheasant has a white head


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

Axis-slinger said:


> what kind of pheasant has a white head


I've seen this a few times...they are either crossed with "pen-raised domestic" birds (hybrids) or a touch of albino genetics. Most likely pen-raised hybrid that was released on a pheasant managment (preserve) farm.


----------

